# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  fattura elettronica entro 12 giorni

## SILVIO69

Buongiorno, 
leggendo i messaggi del forum ho trovato un opinione in merito alla fattura immedita raticamente  di emettere fattura con data dell'invio e nelle annotazioni la data dell'operazione. 
Io ho caricato la fattura con data dell'operazione e inviata entro i 12 giorni successivi. Ho sbagliato?
Sarà che è lunedì ....ma a forza di cambiare  e di incasinare tutto quanti dubbi!!

----------

